

Redis_failover 1.0 Released - Distributed monitoring, failover strategies, more - ryanlecompte
https://github.com/ryanlecompte/redis_failover/blob/master/Changes.md
redis_failover is a full failover solution for redis. As of v1.0, it now supports distributed monitoring among the Node Managers! Previously, the Node Managers were only used as a means of redundancy in case a particular node manager crashed. Starting with version 1.0 of redis_failover, the Node Managers will all periodically report their health report/snapshots. The primary Node Manager will utilize a configurable "node strategy" to determine if a particular node is available or unavailable.&#60;p&#62;redis_failover now supports a configurable "failover strategy" that's consulted when performing a failover. Currently, a single strategy is provided that takes into account the average latency of the last health check to the redis server.
======
ryanlecompte
redis_failover provides a full automatic master/slave failover solution for
Ruby.

Changes in the 1.0 release:

redis_failover now supports distributed monitoring among the Node Managers!
Previously, the Node Managers were only used as a means of redundancy in case
a particular node manager crashed. Starting with version 1.0 of
redis_failover, the Node Managers will all periodically report their health
report/snapshots. The primary Node Manager will utilize a configurable "node
strategy" to determine if a particular node is available or unavailable.

redis_failover now supports a configurable "failover strategy" that's
consulted when performing a failover. Currently, a single strategy is provided
that takes into account the average latency of the last health check to the
redis server.

Improved handling of underlying ZK client connection in
RedisFailover::NodeManager

Add support for passing in an existing ZK client instance to
RedisFailover::Cient.new

Reduce unnecessary writes to ZK

